# Laptop / Netbook ... ganz ohne Display (und evtl. ohne HDD)



## mikeee (1. November 2010)

Hallo hier,
hab schon etwas gegoogelt, aber keine richtige Antwirt gefunden - nur Reparaturanleitungen. 

ich will an meinen LCD-TV einen möglichst kleinen / flachen Rechner anschließen, insbesondere um die Inet-Angebote der TV-Sender (Mediatheken) usw. auf den TV zaubern zu können.

Kann ich dazu von einem Laptop / Notebook / Netbook ein (defektes) Display komplett demontieren und nur den VGA / HDMI - Ausgang dieses Gerätes nutzen ?

Und: wenn technisch möglich, kann ich auch eine HDD ausbauen und nur von einer großen SD(HC) einen Laptop aus betreiben ?
(wegen Geräuschen und Energieverbrauch)

Danke schon mal ...

mikeee


----------



## fluessig (3. November 2010)

Ja, das abbauen des Displays war bisher bei mir nie ein Problem (hab ich bei 2 Geräten gemacht). Über den VGA Ausgang lassen sich die Geräte auch weiterhin betreiben. Wenn dir so eine Laptopfestplatte wirklich zu laut ist und eine SSD zu teuer, dann geht das mit der SD bestimmt auch - wahrscheinlich aber nicht über den internen SD Kartenleser, sondern nur über einen USB Adapter. Also nimm gleich einen USB Stick. Wird halt etwas langsamer beim starten. Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen sollte, dann nimm gleich eine SSD.

Ich hoffe Du hast schon ein Notebook, denn sonst wäre das ja totale Verschwendung. Es gibt genug kleine Kisten mit Notebook-/Netbooktechnik drin, die schon alles machen was Du willst, ohne dass Du dafür schrauben musst.


----------



## mikeee (4. November 2010)

THX für die Antwort erstmal.
habe inzwischen von Bekannten gehört, dass in einigen Displays auch Antennen für WLAN / BT usw. eingebaut sein könnten. dann wird es natürlich schwierig mit dem Abbau.
denn gerade das brauch ich ja, wenn ich von der Couch aus den PC-TV bedienen will.

Frage am Rande: schaffen es auch die (Grafikkarten der) kleinen Netbooks, die großen HD-Auflösungen per VGA bzw. besser HDMI ruckelfrei auf den TV zu zaubern ?

danke
mikeee


----------



## fluessig (5. November 2010)

Zur Frage: Nur wenn sie eine extra Grafikkarte haben. Die mit dem Intel GMA450/500 kann man für HD nicht gebrauchen. Angeblich sind die mit ION Chips von Nvidia schnell genug dafür. Sowas wäre doch viel praktischer für dich: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/80545-asrock-ion-330-test-zweikern-cpu-dvd-brennner.html (danke an chmee - der Link ist von Dir geklaut  )

Wegen der Lautstärke. Lässt du den Fernseher ohne Ton laufen? Denn bei normaler Fernsehlautstärke wird es dir nur in Ausnahmefällen überhaupt möglich sein eine Laptopfestplatte zu hören.


----------



## mikeee (10. November 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Bin der Empfehlung (fast) gefolgt und hab mir ein zotac nettop mini-pc geholt.

mikeee


----------



## Nemesis101 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

habe gedacht, da meine Frage auch mit Netbooks und deren Displays zu tun hat schreibe ich das in diesen Thread der nicht zu alt ist 

Also meine Frage wäre ob jemand schon ein Netbookdisplay ausgebaut hat es aber immer noch als Bildschirm angeschlossen hat. Gibt es Schwierigkeiten bei der Anschluss verlängerung? Gibt es Netbooks die sich speziell gut dafür eignen?

Gedacht wäre das Ganze für den Einbau im Auto.

Besten Dank

Gruss Sandro


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Januar 2011)

Hi

Ich würde dir dafür eher einen Nettop empfehlen, den du in eine Ecke packst und daran einen kleinen Touchscreen anschließt. Es gibt spezielle Netzteile fürs Auto, die die Spannungsschwankungen auch puffern können.
siehe auch http://www.cartft.com/


----------



## Nemesis101 (6. Januar 2011)

Danke, Problem dabei is eigentlich nur der Preis, denn ein Touchscreen kostet schon fast so viel wie ein Netbook selber. Ausserdem ist mir ein Hochauflösender TFT lieber als ein Touchscreen (diese haben meist schlechte native Auflösungen). 
Um die Spannung im Auto mache ich mir keine Sorge... bin ja nicht der erste der auf so eine Idee kommt.
Bei der Modifikation des Netbooks ginge es im Grunde nur um die Verlängerung der internen Verbindung vom Motherboard zum Bildschirm. 
Die Frage ist ob es Netbooks gibt wo diese Verbindung mit einfachen Litzen gelöst wurde (kein Problem zum Basteln) oder ob sie in der Regel solche Flachbandkabel mit Kupferbahnen drauf haben (sehr Problematisch).
Kennt sich da einer aus?

Gruss Sandro


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo!



Nemesis101 hat gesagt.:


> Danke, Problem dabei is eigentlich nur der Preis, denn ein Touchscreen kostet schon fast so viel wie ein Netbook selber.


Das Problem kenne ich auch.
Ich hatte mich mal nach einem kleinen TFT als reinen Kontroll-/Installationsmonitor für meinen Server umgesehen.
Aber jeder z.B. 10" TFT ist deutlich teurer als z.B. ein 19" TFT. 
Das ist mir der Spass dann doch nicht wert..... da stöppsel ich lieber bei Bedarf mal um.



Nemesis101 hat gesagt.:


> Ausserdem ist mir ein Hochauflösender TFT lieber als ein Touchscreen (diese haben meist schlechte native Auflösungen).


Naja, also bei einem Netbook würde ich nicht grad von Hochauflösend reden.
Für FullHD jedenfalls langt es nicht. 



Nemesis101 hat gesagt.:


> Um die Spannung im Auto mache ich mir keine Sorge...


Würde ich auch nicht. 
Ich weiss zwar nicht wie es sich bei einem Spannungswandler im Auto verhalten würde, aber in meiner Wohnung habe ich mehrmals die Woche so starke Stromschwankungen dass das Licht deutlich sichtbar für ein Sekundenbruchteil ausgeht..... und meine Telefonanlage sogar einen Neustart durchführt.
Meinem Notebook jedenfalls hat es die letzten 2 Jahre nicht geschadet..... und das läuft 24h am Tag. 
Evtl. liegt es aber auch daran dass ich den Akku immer drin habe..... (ich sollte vielleicht einfach mal den Netzstecker ziehen und schauen was passiert?! ).



Nemesis101 hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist ob es Netbooks gibt wo diese Verbindung mit einfachen Litzen gelöst wurde (kein Problem zum Basteln) [...]


Hängt wohl von der Bauart des Netbooks (bzw. der Displaybefestigung) ab.
Mein Notebook scheint jedenfalls einen Kabelstrang (also Litzen) zu haben.



Nemesis101 hat gesagt.:


> [...] oder ob sie in der Regel solche Flachbandkabel mit Kupferbahnen drauf haben (sehr Problematisch).


Aber die Flachbandkabel werden doch normalerweise in solche komischen Steckanschlüsse aus Kunsstoff gesteckt.
Und die Steckanschlüsse wiederum sind auf dem Board angelötet.
Sollte also kein so grosses Problem sein ein paar Litzen direkt an den Lötstellen anzulöten. 

Allerdings könnte ein anders Problem auftauchen.
Das zukünftige "Monitorkabel" wird ja sicherlich etwas länger ausfallen.
Es könnte daher passieren dass andere Quellen evtl. das Signal stören.
Ich würde also ein geschirmtes Kabel verwenden.
Jeweils ein Ferritkern an beiden Enden kann auch nicht schaden (die bekommt man auch als aufklippsbare Version zum nachrüsten für um die 2 EUR/Stück).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Nemesis101 (7. Januar 2011)

Danke dir für diese ausführliche Antwort!

Hab jetzt noch ein bisschen im Internet gestöbert und bin da auf was ganz interessantes gestossen:
Touchscreen Kits für Netbooks... für alle möglichen Marken. Auf ebay gibts die zu kaufen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? 
Auf YouTube gibts n paar Videos wies installiert wird.
Scheint mir die ideale Lösung zu sein. 

Danke noch für den Tipp mit den Ferritkernen. Falls Interesse besteht würde ich mich wens fertig ist wieder melden 

Gruss Sandro


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Januar 2011)

Nemesis101 hat gesagt.:


> Hab jetzt noch ein bisschen im Internet gestöbert und bin da auf was ganz interessantes gestossen:
> Touchscreen Kits für Netbooks...


Finger weg 
Ich habe mir jetzt zwar nur ein paar (die ich über Google auf die schnelle gefunden habe) angesehen, aber alle die ich mir angesehen habe sind lediglich Umrüstkits.
Es ist also nur eine "berührungsempfindliche" Folie, welche vor ein vorhandenes Display gesetzt wird.


----------



## Nemesis101 (8. Januar 2011)

Ist ja nicht so schlimm wenns nur ne Folie ist. Ausserdem baue ich den Bildschirm sowiso aus. 
Schau dir mal die YouTube Videos an...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m27hdEeT9DA&feature=related

es sieht scho so aus als ob es funktionieren würde


----------



## Nico Graichen (8. Januar 2011)

ganz ehrlich: du wirst dir damit nur Probleme und Arbeit schaffen! Es gibt genügend Geräte, die dafür gedacht sind und mittlerweile nicht mehr das Geld kosten. Ein Netbook umzubauen als CarPC inkl. TouchScreen würd ich nicht machen. Du kannst es natürlich mit dem von Dell (Netbook + Tablet) probieren


----------

